

Jason Kincaid leaves TechCrunch - philipDS
http://pandodaily.com/2012/02/24/superstar-reporter-jason-kincaid-leaves-techcrunch/

======
ChrisNorstrom
Ah wasn't he the last original editor at TechCrunch, or is Alexia still there?

